# South Texas retriever club FT



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Derby first mark is right to left flyer about 125 yards and second gun station is almost directly behind first gun throw left to right. Hard to see the 95lb kid in dingy white short sleeve shirt. Several dogs having hard time finding long gun station.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

3 dogs dropped after derby first. Derby second is hip pocket left to right. 
Amateur is out of order triple with two retired.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Open is wide open triple around the horn starting from right bird. Right and middle are retired. I have watched 4 dogs so far and all picked up. 5 th dog was bullet and Dan Hurst and he was first one ie seen doing it.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Third series derby is another inline double but the memory bird is short bird and go bird is the long bird. To go get the long bird they har to swim by first gun station and down wind of the short bird.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

8 left to start 4th series in derby.


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Any one know callbacks on the open?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Derby callbacks to 4th
1-2-11-12-14-17-19-23


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to land blind (48)2,4,7,8,12,14,15,17,18,20,23,24,27,30,31,32,34,35,37,38,40,41,43,44,45, 47,48,50,52,53,55,56,57,58,59,60,62,64,65,67,71,75,76,77,80,81,82,83

Unofficial Amt. Callbacks to water blind (30)
1,2,3,4,7,11,13,15,16,17,21,23,24,27,28,31,32,35,36,37,40,41,42,46,48,49,52,53,55,
56


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Derby results
1st Cody/gunzer
2nd juice/hunt
3rd trap/ me
4th Katie/avant
Rj hardy/avant
Jams-Ike/gunzer
Chicka/ beck


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

fowl hunter said:


> Derby results
> *1st Cody/gunzer*
> 2nd juice/hunt
> 3rd trap/ me
> ...


Cody used to be owned by my friend Rob H. and was from a breeding done by Ted Barker...trained with him when he was just under a year old..Glad to see his new owners got him to Karl/Cyndy Gunzer...Congrats to all the connections, past and present

also puts him on the Derby list


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

fowl hunter said:


> Derby results
> 1st Cody/gunzer
> 2nd juice/hunt
> 3rd trap/ me
> ...


Sweet!!! Congrats to Trevor and Trap on the 3rd..


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

26 dogs are starting a ball buster Qual. Triple, middle retired. Left bird is left to right and middle long bird is right to left and bird basically land in line with each other. First two dogs to run have picked up.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

5 dogs into Qual there is 3 pick ups 1 handle and 2 that got the birds.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Dogs to the 4th in the amateur
1-3,21,23,24,27,31,32,36,40,42,46,48,49,52,55


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

trevor,
congratulations to you and trap on a great performance!!!!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

fowl hunter said:


> Derby results
> 1st Cody/gunzer
> 2nd juice/hunt
> 3rd trap/ me
> ...


Congratulations to Cody and Team Gunzer on the WIN! Also, big congrats to Trap and Trevor on the Derby Third!!
Bobby


----------



## SaltCreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats to Charles Smith and Cody for the derby Win and making the Derby List! Way to go Cyndi!!


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats to Cyndi on another Derby win.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Open callbacks to 4th series:

4-8-20-24-30-35-37-40-41-43-44-47-50-53-55-64-76-77-80

19 dogs.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Did the AM finish?


----------



## mikesrovers (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats to Rob! That is 3 in a row for Rob H. for starting young dogs that have gone on to do great things.  Congrats to Cody's dad George!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Trevor Toberny (Fowl Hunter) and Trap for the Derby 3rd. Keep running until Trap ages out and make the Derby List. Great job.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

We will run a couple more. He is only 18 mo old. All I did was put my hand down and call his name. Tim Milligan is the one that did a great job training him. But with that said I am glad Tim wasn't at this trial with his 3 derby dogs or I may not have got this 3rd.(kidding.. Kind of) there was truly no doubt in the first and second place dogs. They were great dogs and neither of them hooked a gun, neither had a single hunt I don't think and my boy did have a hunt on one. I am interested to see result is the Qual and how many dogs got dropped in the first series.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Judy we've got the water marks starting in the morning, 17 dogs back.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congrats, Trevor on the 3rd!

Any news on the qual?

Thanks,


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats to Lauren hays on her Amateur jam and open 3rd


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Trevor any other placements on the Open? How about the Qual?

Thanks!

lesa c


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Congratulations to Sylvia and Gracie on their OPEN WIN today!!

2nd - Dave S./Thief
3rd - Lauren H./Slider
4th - Dave R./King
RJ - Louie C./Yogi

Jams - Eckett (AL, Pride, Kid, Lucy, Calie, Quinn), Karl G./Rider, Amy H./Bitsy


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats sylvia


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Amateur placements:

1 - Northrup L./Colby
2 - Dave S./Rocker
3 - Dan H./Bullet
4 - Chuck S./Yukon
RJ - Bob H./Bo

Jams - Susie R./Pride, Roy M./Zip, Lauren H./Slider, Bob Hanssen/Bravo, Swede A./Grover, Loren M./Taco, Margie M./Dakota, Brent W./Player, Bob Heise/Keno, Steve K./Bumpers --- maybe more?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Sylvia and Gracie...love seeing an Amateur win the OPEN..even better when the Amateurs finish 1-2-3


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Gracie & Miss Sylvia.


----------



## cdalt (May 9, 2011)

Way to go Colby on winning the Am! and getting 3rd last week in the Open! Also Congrats to Amy Hunt and Juice on a 2nd in the Derby!


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

congrats NP and colby on the win, she is something 2 am wins and a placing, afc in the makeing and havent run many trials


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to Sylvia and Gracie...love seeing an Amateur win the OPEN..even better when the Amateurs finish 1-2-3


That is AWESOME!!! All of you pat yourself on the back!!!

Angie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to Sylvia and Gracie...love seeing an Amateur win the OPEN..even better when the Amateurs finish 1-2-3


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats Sylvia and Lauren! Very nice ladies with very nice dogs!!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

CONGRATS Sylia and Gracie, great win.


----------

